# Beef Snouts



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

So, on a whim, Andy and I grabbed two beef snouts (like this) while we were at the pet store getting kibble.

We gave them to the dogs while we were eating dinner last night. Have you ever given your dog one of these? They *stink*. Not like a kind of gross, wet rawhide smell. A *stink*, a powerful, pervasive *stink*. There were elements of raw manure in the smell, and it was so bad I had to go put the snouts in zip-locs and wash my hands so I could finish eating. It was seriously that bad.

Have you guys ever given these? The dogs were, of course, totally enthralled with them, but I'm seriously not ever giving them again when I'm eating.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL ... I'll have to check for these at the pet store near me. Daisy would love them! The stinkier the better, she would say


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Pig snouts yes, I haven't seen beef snouts! Tailer will carry them around for days and make sure he brought them to bed n put them on my pillow for a few nights, then all of a sudden he will devour them in 10 minutes! I don't understand the carrying around behavior...if the beef snouts smell as bad as you say...Tailer might not ever get one either!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm sure they smell as bad as bully sticks. Read the recall threads. Stay away from certain beef hooves.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh man if they stink as bad as bully sticks then I feel for you! Those things smell awful, but boy do they love them.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Murphysmom said:


> Oh man if they stink as bad as bully sticks then I feel for you! Those things smell awful, but boy do they love them.


Definitely worse than bully sticks.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

If you could see the disgusted look on my face while reading your post, you'd know that I'm never, ever, going to buy one for Merlin! LOL!!  I'll stick to the no odor antlers!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Ewwww yuck! 

Molson hasn't been blessed with one yet and it sounds like he will never be getting one! I did buy him a beef rib that had been seasoned and dried or something (from the pet store) and my entire house smelled like barbeque for a week, and it left stains on the white shag rug we have in the family room. :no: He won't be getting one of those for a while, either.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I find cow hooves are equally grotesque! lol


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sounds similar to the smell of tripe. I swore I would never allow that stuff in my house again. I lasted a year and then gave in and bought some more.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Sounds similar to the smell of tripe.


Yep, green tripe! Sent my DP heaving to the bathroom with that once. It's not allowed in the house now. But she travels alot .

Brian, see this first sentence on that site, lol:
_"Moozles are not for the lap dog in your life."_

There is nothing else like that stink....it even goes *through* the ziplock bags!

Mine will not chew items like this....they go straight to burying them.


----------



## DPH (Oct 25, 2009)

All products are not created equal. There are bully sticks that will stink up a room and then there are other bully sticks that barely have a perceptable odor. It is not just the animal part, but the company that processed it and how it was processed. I own an online dog treat company and the majority of our all-natural products are from "Free Range Dog Chews". Typically their products are simply smoked without any chemicals or other processing. The products don't have any added hormones, antiobiotics, steroids, or preservatives. That makes a huge difference. I doubt that lesser brands can make the same claims. If you want to check out their products, go to fidodogtreats.com and click on the Free Range tab on the left side.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

DPH said:


> All products are not created equal. There are bully sticks that will stink up a room and then there are other bully sticks that barely have a perceptable odor. It is not just the animal part, but the company that processed it and how it was processed. I own an online dog treat company and the majority of our all-natural products are from "Free Range Dog Chews". Typically their products are simply smoked without any chemicals or other processing. The products don't have any added hormones, antiobiotics, steroids, or preservatives. That makes a huge difference. I doubt that lesser brands can make the same claims. If you want to check out their products, go to fidodogtreats.com and click on the Free Range tab on the left side.


I don't really see how being antibiotic free makes a snout less stinky. Can you explain the science of that?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I know nothing of the company this person is talking about....but the bully sticks that I have bought at a local owned pet store don't really smell. (I wonder what company she gets them from?) I have gotten others at chain stores and they do smell somewhat stronger I wouldn't say gross like a hoof or pigs ears. I am also wondering what makes them less stinky?


----------



## DPH (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Tippykayak,

Sorry if I wasn't clear with the point that I was not making. I wasn't trying to say that antibiotics would make a bully stick or snout smell bad. I am just saying that there are high quality products and lower quality products. The higher quality stuff is less likely to have an odor or have added preservatives, antibiotics, etc.

DPH


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

DPH said:


> Hi Tippykayak,
> 
> Sorry if I wasn't clear with the point that I was not making. I wasn't trying to say that antibiotics would make a bully stick or snout smell bad. I am just saying that there are high quality products and lower quality products. The higher quality stuff is less likely to have an odor or have added preservatives, antibiotics, etc.
> 
> DPH


The thing smells like manure, but it's a natural smell. I'm still not clear why preservatives would have caused that. Indeed, it seems like they would do the opposite. Just curious about the science.


----------

